# Implements needed to Level and Grade 5 acres that has been cleared.



## johnsoncf357 (4 mo ago)

Greetings Tractor Forum, I have a John Deere 4500 with 3 point hitch. I what to know what implements is best to level and grade my land (no gravel just dirt). It's mostly level but has some high spots, lumps nothing higher than 12 inches as they do make for a bumpy ride as you cross the property. I been looking at a box blade or land leveler to buy and get the job, but I don't want to waste money on the wrong implement for the job. Any help would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

you need to break-up the sod as well? do you have something for ground breaking? The box blade is for loose dirt.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Is the 4500 sporting a loader bucket?


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I run a 5 tine ripper on the 3 point and rough grade with the loader after a rip. Then I'll run the back blade to do the final and a 3 point rake to put a finish on it.
But.... I'm in western Washington dirt, your dirt may vary.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

2billt said:


> I run a 5 tine ripper on the 3 point and rough grade with the loader after a rip. Then I'll run the back blade to do the final and a 3 point rake to put a finish on it.
> But.... I'm in western Washington dirt, your dirt may vary.


this sounds like a good process here and what I was sort of hinting at; There is no 1 magic bullet to do the whole works. If you have anything at all to start with, fill in the gaps with whatever you need. 
Something like this;


https://dissymachinery.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Grader-Rippers-scaled.jpg


would be about as close as you can get to a 1 implement solutions, but it is really just 3 related implements on 1 frame. I've never run one myself. the one I pictured honestly looks a little light for the job, but you can also get heavier duty versions with more hydraulics on them as well. Then again, we are only talking 5 acres as well.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

I used a box blade to do exactly what you're looking to do. Extend the tines and tilt the box so they rip up the ground and then go back with the tines up and the blade tilted down. Worked like a charm for me.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Groo said:


> this sounds like a good process here and what I was sort of hinting at; There is no 1 magic bullet to do the whole works. If you have anything at all to start with, fill in the gaps with whatever you need.
> Something like this;
> 
> 
> ...


If I had to trailer to a remote location and only bring one attachment, I would try it. Not bad for light multi-use duty, probably a couple inches per pass. 
The aft length would be too much for my practice as I deal with a lot of roots and basketball size rocks. But, that extra length would be great for final grades. I use short arms to keep ripper and back blade as close to the tractor as possible. Also, I'm always dragging debris especially with first pass or two that gets chased to a compost or burn pile. I also flip a couple tines up, as needed.
I always admire ingenuity.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

johnsoncf357 said:


> Greetings Tractor Forum, I have a John Deere 4500 with 3 point hitch. I what to know what implements is best to level and grade my land (no gravel just dirt). It's mostly level but has some high spots, lumps nothing higher than 12 inches as they do make for a bumpy ride as you cross the property. I been looking at a box blade or land leveler to buy and get the job, but I don't want to waste money on the wrong implement for the job. Any help would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance!


Been there and done that on 8 acres totally cleared and de-stumped.

Notched disc harrow. 



















First gang is notched to buster break all the sapling roots and lumps. The second gang does the smoothing and leveling. As you can see in the first image, it works super well. 

I'll never sell mine unless I get a PTO tiller. Its an excellent tool for getting the gardens ready in the Spring.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

@bmaverick I really like the lead gang notched, nice setup. 
I like and disc at times prior to running the tiller otherwise the tiller is wrapped up like a rats nest of Christmas lights with roots. Everything grows everywhere fast here in W. Washington. We have so much vegetation with spiderweb type root systems and doesn't take any time to grow. If its garden dirt I'll run the tiller but I'll always keep my disc array for helping out when needed.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

2billt said:


> If I had to trailer to a remote location and only bring one attachment, I would try it. Not bad for light multi-use duty, probably a couple inches per pass.
> The aft length would be too much for my practice as I deal with a lot of roots and basketball size rocks. But, that extra length would be great for final grades. I use short arms to keep ripper and back blade as close to the tractor as possible. Also, I'm always dragging debris especially with first pass or two that gets chased to a compost or burn pile. I also flip a couple tines up, as needed.
> I always admire ingenuity.


I think that back wheel is sort of key for knocking down clumps as it turn the bade into a grader blade with a longer effective wheel-base.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Groo said:


> I think that back wheel is sort of key for knocking down clumps as it turn the bade into a grader blade with a longer effective wheel-base.


It certainly would do a nice finish level while dealing within a couple inches. 
Rough grades ??? you could do it but.....but what a PITA.
But....for 5 acres, maybe it'd be worth it. IDK?
My thinking isn't in that arena because of how much repeatable terrain I need to deal with, fast


----------



## johnsoncf357 (4 mo ago)

2billt said:


> Is the 4500 sporting a loader bucket?


Yes


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

What type of soil needs relocating?


----------



## johnsoncf357 (4 mo ago)

Groo said:


> you need to break-up the sod as well? do you have something for ground breaking? The box blade is for loose dirt.


the land has already be broke up and drug with a harrow but still has small bumps


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Are the bumps the size of your loader bucket or smaller?


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Forgot to ask if it's 4wd?


----------



## johnsoncf357 (4 mo ago)

2billt said:


> What type of soil needs relocating?


sandy soil


----------



## johnsoncf357 (4 mo ago)

2billt said:


> Are the bumps the size of your loader bucket or smaller?


way smaller and yes 4WD


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

If you are a novice to grading, try the float control and wipe your bumps down with the loader bucket. great place to practice and with sandy soil...bonus!


----------

